# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Tournoi de Roland-Garros 2014

## clairetj

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

deux petites questions dans l'actualit sportive: est-ce que des gens ici suivent Roland-Garros ? Pensez-vous que un (des) franais peuvent crer une surprise ???

----------


## illight

Oui moi  ::mrgreen:: 

Etant donn que pratiquement tous les franais sont blesss, je vois pas qui pourrait sortir du lot.
Sinon, j'aurai bien vot Gasquet, et son mga revers qui fait trs mal, mais tant donn l'tat de son dos c'est mal barr  ::?: 

Est-ce Tsonga va aller loin ? j'y crois pas trop trop, et je t'avouerai que je me souviens plus qui est sur sa route  ::mrgreen:: 

Monfils, je crois qu'il est encore bless, mme si j'aime bien son type de jeu, ira pas bien loin, mais peut poser des soucis.

Simon, comme d'habitude, fera rien  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans tous les cas, et tant qu'il jouera, je supporterai Federer  ::):  tout le monde dit qu'il est vieux, machin, truc bidule chouette, mais il est toujours l  ::P:  et j'aime bien le voir jouer, car c'est propre quand il joue  ::): 
Pas comme Nadal qui,  part taper comme une brute, ne sait pas faire grand chose..

Mais ceci n'est que mon avis  ::mrgreen:: 


Chez les filles, c'est dommage que Cornet s'est blesse juste avant, elle avait bien commenc sa saison.

----------


## clairetj

Personnellement, je ne vois pas un franais en huitime (peut-tre un  la limite: Tsonga ou Monfils). Par contre on a dj eu notre grosse surprise du premier tour: Kei Nishikori sorti au premier tour !!!

----------


## Max

Salut.



> est-ce que des gens ici suivent Rolland-Garos ?


Je suis Roland-Garros, par contre Rolland-Garos je n'en ai jamais entendu parler  ::mrgreen:: .

 ::dehors::

----------


## clairetj

Wawrinka a lui aussi chut au premier tour, une trs grosse surprise (et dception pour moi car je pensais le voir en demies)

----------


## illight

Nishikori tait bless, donc je pense pas qu'il tait vraiment dans une forme optimale.

Concernant Wawrinka, j'ai par contre plus de mal  comprendre sa dfaite  :8O:

----------


## Nhaps

A chaque fois qu'il y a Rolland Garros a me donne envie d'aller jouer au tennis avec mon service ravageur  ::aie:: 
Mais bon pas le temps en ce moment, dommage.

----------


## clairetj

> Nishikori tait bless, donc je pense pas qu'il tait vraiment dans une forme optimale.
> 
> Concernant Wawrinka, j'ai par contre plus de mal  comprendre sa dfaite


J'ai pas vu le match mais j'ai pu voir un rsum et des statistiques mais  priori, il a "donn" beaucoup de points  son adversaire en faisant beaucoup trop de fautes. Mais aprs, cela ne peut pas tout expliquer et c'est un vrai mystre cet effondrement (surtout que jusqu' prsent il avait bien commenc sa saison de terre battue)

----------


## illight

> A chaque fois qu'il y a Rolland Garros a me donne envie d'aller jouer au tennis avec mon service ravageur 
> Mais bon pas le temps en ce moment, dommage.


Pareil, sauf que je suis une vraie quiche au tennis  ::aie:: 


Sinon, je sais pas si vous avez vu chez les filles, mais Na Li a t limine par une franaise  :8O:

----------


## clairetj

> Sinon, je sais pas si vous avez vu chez les filles, mais Na Li a t limine par une franaise


Tu viens de me l'apprendre et je dirai grosse surprise (et je suppose que la franaise en question est une inconnue du grand public et par forcment bien classe). Par contre mme si cela reste une surprise, pour moi le titre fminin est jou  99.99% pour Serena Williams, alors que chez les hommes il y a plus de concurrence (surtout avec le dbut de saison de terre battue de Nadal)

----------


## illight

C'est Mladenovic, un truc comme a  :;):

----------


## foetus

Mais euheuh  :8O:  c'est *KIKI* elle a gagn l'Open d'Australie en double mixte

dit: et mme Wimbledon d'aprs Wiki

----------


## Noctis

> Tu viens de me l'apprendre et je dirai grosse surprise (et je suppose que la franaise en question est une inconnue du grand public et par forcment bien classe). Par contre mme si cela reste une surprise, pour moi le titre fminin est jou  99.99% pour Serena Williams, alors que chez les hommes il y a plus de concurrence (surtout avec le dbut de saison de terre battue de Nadal)


Comme quoi il faut faire attention avec les proba  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

Dj elle s'tait fait battre en 2012 (il me semble) par V. Razzano au premier tour: ce truc humiliant  :8O:  ... tellement qu'elle avait rejoint le beau Patrick  ::aie:: 

Donc en l'absence de Victoria Azarenka, on va tre derrire la tsarine

(et faon de parler pour les 2-3 ayant l'esprit mal tourn  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Nhaps

> pour moi le titre fminin est jou  99.99% pour Serena Williams


Ah ben c'est con elle vient de perdre ^^ tu avais mis beaucoup ?

----------


## clairetj

> Ah ben c'est con elle vient de perdre ^^ tu avais mis beaucoup ?


Juste ma confiance, je ne me suis jamais essay encore au paris sportifs mais je vais certainement commenc cette anne mais ce ne sera pas sur du tennis sinon je vous propose un petit jeu de pronostic sur le dernier carr ct messieurs, vous voyez qui ?

Perso, je vois Nadal, Djokovic (dsol pour l'orthographe), Ferrer et Raonic (en grosse surprise)

----------


## Noctis

> Perso, je vois Nadal, Djokovic (dsol pour l'orthographe), Ferrer et Raonic (en grosse surprise)


Je crois que ce n'est pas possible car Nadal et Ferrer sont dans le meme quart de tableau (a verifier) donc il se rencontrerait en quart

----------


## illight

Je confirme : Nadal et Ferrer vont se rencontrer prochainement, en quart je crois  :;): 

Et Raonic, franchement, je pense pas qu'il va aller loin  ::mrgreen:: 


Le tableau fminin est par contre trs ouvert, je vois pas qui va pouvoir sortir du lot... :8O:

----------


## clairetj

> Je crois que ce n'est pas possible car Nadal et Ferrer sont dans le meme quart de tableau (a verifier) donc il se rencontrerait en quart


On va dire que j'ai pas trop regard le tableau ^^, j'ai juste mis ce que je pensai pouvoir y all

----------


## Nhaps

> Le tableau fminin est par contre trs ouvert


...

----------


## illight

Tsonga a pris le Djoko Express hier... ::mouarf:: 

Par contre, je suis triste que Federer soit sorti.. ::(:

----------


## foetus

Donc pas trop de surprises  ::whistle2:: 

Pour les hommes, Ernests Gulbis est la sensation.
Mais bon on se dirige vers une finale Novak Djokovic vs Rafael Nadal, avec une forte probabilit que Rafael gagne.

 moins qu'il pleuve comme en 2012 avec les balles gorges d'eau et une finale sur 2 jours (ah le lundi sans presque de public)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Et Roger Federer qui a compris depuis 3-4 ans que RG c'est mort  ::?: 

Sinon pour les filles *ALLEZ MASHA*

Et il faut savoir que cela fait 2 ans qu'un franais, Stphane Houdet, gagne RG en handisport  ::king:: : je n'ai pas vu de nouvelles cette anne

----------


## clairetj

> Mais bon on se dirige vers une finale Novak Djokovic vs Rafael Nadal, avec une forte probabilit que Rafael gagne.


Perso, j'ai plus de doute sur la victoire de Nadal (malgr la trs forte impression laiss contre Ferrer avec les deux derniers set 6-0 6-1 si je ne me trompe pas)

----------


## foetus

> Perso, j'ai plus de doute sur la victoire de Nadal (malgr la trs forte impression laiss contre Ferrer avec les deux derniers set 6-0 6-1 si je ne me trompe pas)


D. Ferrer n'a battu que 2 fois R. Nadal sur terre battue: 2014 et ... 2004  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Les 4 autres fois (2013, 2011, 2007, 2007) c'tait sur dur

Je n'ai pas vu le match, mais d'aprs les commentaires: D. Ferrer a jou  fond pendant 1 Heure - 1 Heures 30 et aprs ... il n'a trouv la prise pour recharger (si dans les vestiaires)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  
Il me semble que c'est souvent le cas.


Un cossais qui revient d'une opration qui bat l'octuple vainqueur (en 9 ans) dans son jardin le 6 juin faut-il y voir un signe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

Quand je dit que j'ai des doute sur la victoire de Nadal, je parlais plus de la victoire en finale (probablement contre Djokovic) que de sa demie-finale qui, pour moi, ne fait aucun doute (et avec mon talent de pronostiqueur que l'on a pu voir ici, Nadal va perdre sa demie juste pour m'emmerder  ::aie:: )

----------


## illight

Ah a y est il a gagn Houdet ? J'ai vu qu'il tait en finale, mais je savais pas qu'elle tait joue  ::): 

On a aussi une paire en DH franaise en finale  ::): 

Sinon, j'aimerai bien que Nadal dgage, mais vu ce qu'a jou Murray jusque l, j'ai peur qu'il en ai plein les gambettes  ::?:

----------


## clairetj

> Sinon, j'aimerai bien que Nadal dgage, mais vu ce qu'a jou Murray jusque l, j'ai peur qu'il en ai plein les gambettes


Pourquoi tant de haine envers Nadal ?  ::aie:: , c'est vrai quoi, il a pas fait un super dbut de saison, laissons-lui au moins gagner un grand chelem et tant qu' faire, celui qu'il aime

PS: perso je ne l'aime pas non plus, j'ai plus une prfrence pour Federer, Wawrinka, Djokovic et Nishikori

----------


## illight

C'est pour a que je veux qu'il dgage : je veux pas qu'il gagne RG  ::aie:: 

Aprs, le personnage en soi ne me drange pas, c'est plus son jeu que j'aime pas. Je prfre regarder qui utilise toutes les palettes des coup de tennis, qu'un Nadal qui  part taper comme une mule, fait pas grand chose sur le court...Mais ce n'est que mon avis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

> Ah a y est il a gagn Houdet ? J'ai vu qu'il tait en finale, mais je savais pas qu'elle tait joue


Rponse: Stphane Houdet, oui et non
  ::mrgreen:: 




> Si Stphane Houdet s'est inclin en finale du simple de tennis en fauteuil devant le Japonais Shingo Kunieda (6-4, 6-1) vendredi  Roland-Garros, il a remport le titre en double aux cts du Belge Joachim Grard.


Source: quipe




> c'est vrai quoi, il a pas fait un super dbut de saison


En interview il a dit se trouver *consistant*  :;): 




> Cest vrai que jai perdu des matchs que je ne perdrais pas aujourdhui avec ce niveau de jeu. Mais le problme, cest les comparaisons avec le pass. Quart  Monte-Carlo, victoire  Madrid, finale  Rome, mon bilan est trs consistant, sauf si on compare aux huit dernires annes. Cest la seule raison pour laquelle on est en train de parler de ma mauvaise saison sur terre battue.

----------


## illight

bon voil, il a encore gagn  ::(:  pourtant j'ai bien cru qu'il commenait  fatiguer  la fin, mais c'tait une feinte peut-tre  ::mrgreen:: 

Maria a gagn aussi, je n'ai vu que le dbut de match, mais c'tait assez soutenu  ::D: 

Sinon, on a gagn au DH aussi  ::P:  a c'est chouette, mme si je sais pas si les doubles ont une quelconque valeur quelquepart  ::roll:: 

Maintenant, place au gazon  ::P: 


PS : On a aussi fait un tripl au championnat d'europe de squash, voire quadrupl (3 premiers franais chez les hommes, 1ere franaise) mais a je crois que tout le monde s'en fout  ::lol::

----------


## clairetj

> PS : On a aussi fait un tripl au championnat d'europe de squash, voire quadrupl (3 premiers franais chez les hommes, 1ere franaise) mais a je crois que tout le monde s'en fout


Je te rpondrais que la France  fini troisime du championnat d'Europe de football amricain et s'est qualifie pour le championnat du monde 2015, mais a aussi tout le monde s'en fou, sauf que pour le squatch, c'tait au moins retransmit (en direct je crois) sur l'quipe21 alors que nous ... ah si, la finale et le match de la troisime place en direct sur Eurosport2 (que je n'ai pas vu que c'est payant) mais pas un mot dans la presse franaise et encore moins dans la presse sportive franaise traditionnelle (et puis les sites ultra-spcialis) ...


PS: oui je sais aucun rapport avec le sujet initial mais faut bien que je prche un peu pour ma paroisse  ::):

----------


## illight

Oui je confirme les 2 finales taient retransmises sur Lequipe21, chose rare. Mais je pense que c'est plus d au fait que ce sport avait fait une grosse dbauche d'nergie quant  l'insertion aux JO, qui au final n'a pas t pris au dtriments d'autres sports.
Effectivement, je ne savais pas non plus pou le foot amricain, merci pour l'info  ::mrgreen::

----------

